# Scent diffusion ?



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I just read the closed thread about adding scents into the air via the HVAC system.

Do any of you guys ever do this? This is despicable! Why in the world would anyone deliberately put chemicals into the atmosphere like this?

Chemical sensitivity is becoming more and more of a problem in the world. Local laws and company policies are being made to prevent people who stink so bad that they have to cover themselves with chemical additives to cover their stench...from doing harm to the respiratory systems of everyone who has to breath in their rancid odors.

Health issues aside, what about HVAC equipment? These chemical scents cause all sorts of issues with HVAC equipment. When we in the industry speak of VOC's (Volatile Organic Compounds), these chemical scents are some of what we are talking about.

From the erosion of evaporator coils and heat exchangers to adversely affecting our respiratory systems, these chemical scents are just a very bad idea.

So, are any of you guys putting this junk into HVAC systems?


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I just read the closed thread about adding scents into the air via the HVAC system.
> 
> Do any of you guys ever do this? This is despicable! Why in the world would anyone deliberately put chemicals into the atmosphere like this?
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever done any work in a casino environment? Some inject O2 into the system to keep people awake and gambling as well as smoke eating isotopes over the years. In the long run it all rots out the sheetmetal all that much faster.


----------



## airon (Jun 27, 2009)

Ever smell the cookies in the mall before you see the store, that wafting cedar smell at the big box stores, wonder why the ladies linger so long in the store clothing sections, and other things?

Why is one airline with identical planes more desirable than another?

Marketing knows all your desires and the best way to tell you is through the nose because the nose knows.
You can run but cannot hide.

Soon we might even get the smell of new motors lingering thru the supply houses.

Not saying I like it. But its been happening for years. First time I saw this was at a large department store mounted in some 100 ton RTUs. No idea who puts them in.

Take a look at scentairs site, check out the customer list. They make systems to install in air handlers to cover up to 500,000 SF with stinky stuff.

http://www.scentair.com/clients/index.php?subSectionID=0


----------



## airon (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw another system installed in a theatre multiplex. When the popcorn sales were down they would inject a slight buttery popcorn smell and lines would form at the counter 10 deep in the middle of a movie.

Resist if you can :blink:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

No wonder I'm in misery most times when I'm not in my own scent free home or outside.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Being bombarded with the psychology of sales sucks at times. But smells are the strongest memory enhancer.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Being bombarded with the psychology of sales sucks at times. But smells are the strongest memory enhancer.


I agree that natural smells are memory enhancers. Chemical scents however are nothing less then toxic waste that can actually destroy the ability to remember by depleting the bodies natural B complex vitamins.

I have been through more tests over the years then I care to remember. In all, I have found that avoiding chemical scents decreases my memory issues more then any other factor.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I agree that natural smells are memory enhancers. Chemical scents however are nothing less then toxic waste that can actually destroy the ability to remember by depleting the bodies natural B complex vitamins.
> 
> I have been through more tests over the years then I care to remember. In all, I have found that avoiding chemical scents decreases my memory issues more then any other factor.


 
Surprised you remember them all if they were for memory issues?:blink:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Surprised you remember them all if they were for memory issues?:blink:


I probably don't remember them all.

I was fortunate to have my sons pediatrician notice some minor signs of chemical sensitivity in me during a time that I thought I was developing early altzheimer's disease. 

Turns out that I, like a growing number of people worldwide, have severe chemical sensitivities. Chemicals in food products, especially foods designed for low fat and low calorie, have a tendency to flush out essential vitamins in the body. With me, B vitamins essential for comprehension and memory were being depleted to the point that I was having violent reactions to circumstances that confused me and my short term memory was being depleted to the point that I was not able to function doing normal everyday activities.

The chemical scents mostly cause respiratory issues, headaches and chest pains. Chemicals in detergents irritate my skin to the point of actually burning me. We are killing ourselves with the amount of chemicals we eat, drink, expose our skin to and breath daily, yet we continue to purchase the products that do these things because we think they smell good.

Do you know that most scented products use a chemical that actually desensitises your ability to smell? Why would manufacturer's of scented products do that? Because if you have trouble smelling, you will use more scented products. Most people who use a lot of scented products have no clue to how badly they and their homes smell because their sense of smell is being destroyed.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

I just love it when I go in a home that is a disaster area and they are using scents to cover it up because they are too damned lazy to actually clean something.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvactech said:


> I just love it when I go in a home that is a disaster area and they are using scents to cover it up because they are too damned lazy to actually clean something.


I have been in some really bad houses as a volunteer Fireman/EMT. Some so bad I had to put an ammonia inhaller in my wrist band to keep me from throwing up.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvactech said:


> I just love it when I go in a home that is a disaster area and they are using scents to cover it up because they are too damned lazy to actually clean something.


Let me guess, you are there because they want a better filter system?:wallbash:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> I have been in some really bad houses as a volunteer Fireman/EMT. Some so bad I had to put an ammonia inhaller in my wrist band to keep me from throwing up.


And they wonder why they get sick.

Chemical scents cannot be good for firefighters during a fire.


----------

